# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > امنیت در SQL Server >  میشه رو sql رمز گذاشت؟

## pure_love

بچه ها من یه برنامه حسابداری نوشتم با سی شارپ و sql server 2014 حالا کاربر ها اگه یادشون بره ثبت کنن میرن تو خود برنامه sql و ویرایش میکنن و...
میخاستم ببینم راهی هست که رمز داشته باشه؟ یا مثلا اجازه نده کسی واردش بشه؟

----------


## reza_ali202000

یعنی کاربرای سیستم اینقدر وارد هستن که به صورت دستی میرن توی دیتابیس! اگه اینقد وارد هستن باید میدادید خودشون برنامه رو بنویسن.
دیتابیس رو روی سرور بریزید و مشخصات اتصال به دیتابیس مثل رمز ورود و اینجور چیزا رو کد گذاری کنید. روی خود سرور هم(ویندوز) رمز بزارید کسی نتونه مستقیم بره توی سرور.

----------


## mr.sirwan

> یعنی کاربرای سیستم اینقدر وارد هستن که به صورت دستی میرن توی دیتابیس! اگه اینقد وارد هستن باید میدادید خودشون برنامه رو بنویسن.
> دیتابیس رو روی سرور بریزید و مشخصات اتصال به دیتابیس مثل رمز ورود و اینجور چیزا رو کد گذاری کنید. روی خود سرور هم(ویندوز) رمز بزارید کسی نتونه مستقیم بره توی سرور.


شما کاربرای سیستم رو که نمیدونن کامپیوتر چیه در نظر نگیرید، کسایی مثل خودمون رو در نظر بگیرین که با اس کیو ال و برنامه نویسی اشنایی نسبی دارند و میخوان توو سیستم رخنه کنن....
همچنین شاید برنامه تک کاربره باشه و عملا کامپیوتر سرور و کلاینت یکی باشند

----------


## pure_love

ببیند برنامهه حسابداریه باید دخل خودشون ثبت کنن!
کاری نداره که برنامه sql باز میکنن جدول ها ویرایش میکنن دخلشون تغییر میدن!
نمیدونم چیکار کنم که این کار نکنن؟!چجوری قفل بزارم؟

----------


## pure_love

کسی نبود جواب بده

----------


## pure_love

بچه ها چی شد؟

----------


## pezhvakco

جستجوی
حساب کاربری و کاربر
مانند :
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...%B1-Sql-Server

----------

